
The Invention of Jaywalking - mpweiher
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2012/04/invention-jaywalking/1837/
======
YCode
Kind of impressive how many "cultural" views and traditions are the result of
clever and pervasive marketing.

Offhand, examples like putting a diamond in a wedding ring that costs a few
month's salary or dressing boys in blue and girls in pink come to mind in that
these views are so pervasive because they generate sales.

